# some extra safety stuff that mot likely u havent realized yet..plywood and drywall



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

a couple of articles that opened my eyes and hopefully yers too

Chinese Drywall Problem Far Reaching 
drywall

Plywood: The Choices You Make
plywood


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

The drywall problem is a biggie, and will probably involve some major lawsuits - and maybe legislation - before it's over.

Most cabinet makers I know of have known about "big box" plywood problems for a long time. I've passed on a couple of jobs where the customer wanted me to use "big box" ply because it was cheaper. I only buy plywood from a "real" lumber supplier and avoid most of the problems of "big box" ply. Unfortunately, even domestic ply often has ultra-thin veneers which can make sanding a real adventure. - lol


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

Razor blades in plywood, Lead paint in toys and jewelry, sulfur in drywall: It it all part of some evil master plan to take over the world?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

We as consumers want cheap prices but we don't want to deal with the consequences of that choice.


----------

